# Birmingham bumper respray



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi folks,

trying to squeeze into my parking spot and I've scuffed the bumper on my car as the *** next to me was right on the line. Never had a problem before and so this has really  me off!

Any personal recommendations for a paint shop in Birmingham/Coventry/Rugby for a Black BMW?

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.rehmanandsons.com/

Been there, seen their work and know who they do work for. You can see many examples on their website


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

We just used EB crash repair in sheldon near the Swan island &#55358;&#56738;


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Carsmetics in Sheldon, I've used them myself, and my dad and my uncle on multiple occasions, do an amazing job just be prepared to wait a few weeks before it can be booked in, my dad literally tore the boot off his focus when he reversed it into the garage raised, when they finished with it you couldn't even tell anything had happened 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

petemattw said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> trying to squeeze into my parking spot and I've scuffed the bumper on my car as the *** next to me was right on the line. Never had a problem before and so this has really  me off!
> 
> ...


yes,

Learn to park Your car correctly , 
blaming a parked stationary car due to your lack of skill / bad judgment/temper says it all


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

andy__d said:


> yes,
> 
> Learn to park Your car correctly ,
> blaming a parked stationary car due to your lack of skill / bad judgment/temper says it all


and the purpose of this post was.... You're not helping, so what do you gain by making this puerile comment?


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Same as most of his comments mate, negative and generally un-informed.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Good mate of mine son in law runs this place and it's excellent, enthusiast owned

Auto Craft Specialists
Rea Court, 
40 Trent St, 
Birmingham 
B5 5NL
0121 643 3305


----------

